# Rich Piana's 'Craziest Cycle' Ever



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2014)

Have to give full respect to Rich for keeping it real and sharing his experiences.


----------



## bvs (May 1, 2014)

saw this vid earlier today, i love the way he is coming out and saying what he uses. he may not be an olympia contender but its good to know what guys at that sort of national level were doing even if it was a while ago. that cycle may have been crazy back then but he has nothing on what some guys are doing these days!


----------



## Capt Forest (May 1, 2014)

holy shit! respect to this guy.


----------



## grind4it (May 1, 2014)

Good to see another brother being honest. I hate the the BBs that come off that they are natural. It's sad seeing natural brothers killing themselves to try and gain a physique that is impossible naturally.


----------



## bronco (May 1, 2014)

GOTDAM!!! 20 iu growth a a day, I know there are some who have run higher but how can someone afford that? Plus food, Plus gear


----------



## RJ (May 1, 2014)

you know i used to think i didn't like this guy because of what he said. Not so. I like the honesty. 

Its that ****ing hat! fix that god damn hat Rich... PLEASE!! Jesus. 

20ius a day of GH. wow.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 1, 2014)

I doesn't say anything about synthol and the PMAA. He is not as honest as Bostin Lloyd


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 1, 2014)

......fukcing mutant.


----------



## mistah187 (May 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I doesn't say anything about synthol and the PMAA. He is not as honest as Bostin Lloyd



But he has a video on his synthol use as well.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I doesn't say anything about synthol and the PMAA. He is not as honest as Bostin Lloyd



He talks about his Synthol use in another vid...I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2014)

bronco said:


> GOTDAM!!! 20 iu growth a a day, I know there are some who have run higher but how can someone afford that? Plus food, Plus gear



Think he said he spent like $15K on gear & HGH during that cycle.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2014)

Rich on Synthol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 2, 2014)

Guys got a video for everything...


----------



## mistah187 (May 2, 2014)

Part 2

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h-zByed0Du8


----------



## Dusty Mason (May 7, 2015)

No doubt he is a great bodybuilder ... highly respect him!


----------



## roidsguy (Mar 27, 2021)

I respect that guy  , he loved that sport . Rest in peace


----------

